# 2012 Haunt Theme



## Hysteria17 (Jun 15, 2012)

I've been having trouble choosing from all the haunt ideas I have for the 2012 haunt theme so I decided to see what sounds the best to you all. I have 6 ideas.

Theme 1: bbq restaraunt/bottling co.

Theme 2: Art Museum

Theme 3: Temple

Theme 4: Voodoo/Hillbilly theme

Theme 5: Hospital

Theme 6: Carnival

I like the first 2 because they haven't been used too much if at all and I have a lot of glass coke bottles to use and the bbq restraunt could be a different take on a slaughter house. The Art Museum would be fun to make because you could insert a lot of drop Pannels and be more creative. The Carnival would be fun for the kids and there are more speacial effects that can be done. I wanted to do a Hospital because for some reason I really like the Hospital haunts I've been to, and the Temple just sounded fun. The only problem with some of the themes is I had already decided to put a cemetary in the front yard and it would be hard to incorporate that in with the scene. All of the themes would take place in my garage with a possible expansion into the back yard. Thanks in advanced for any input/advice!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Temple is my vote.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Yard haunt, house haunt, or tent haunt?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Post apocalyptic nuclear war theme? Check out the fallout 3 & 4 games


----------



## Hysteria17 (Jun 15, 2012)

MurrayTX said:


> Yard haunt, house haunt, or tent haunt?


It will be a walkthrough in a 2 car garage with the possibility of extending into the back yard. I would like to do a cemetary in the front yard.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The easiest one to unify with the cemetery theme would be the hospital theme. After all, a cemetery is where the patients who "didn't make it" end up:jol:


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

hospital or temple


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Temple is my vote. Maybe some ancient Cthulhu cult?


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

My vote is for the BBQ Restaurant! Last year I themed my whole home haunt around "Uncle Bubba's BBQ" and it was easily my favorite haunt I've built. This year we have a bigger location so we're doing two walkthroughs, one of them still being the BBQ theme.

There's quite a few scenes you can work in to this:
-BBQ Restaurant
-Tavern
-Kitchen/ Smoker Room
-Storage room
-Killing room
-Packaging room
-Barn
-Stockade fencing scene...
...and the list goes on.

If you're interested, I have a daytime walkthrough up on YouTube:


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

Ive always wanted to do a "little person" haunt. With everything built to half size and rent a few mini actors throughout who will be doing animatronic type actions and randomly chase out and scare people... sorry if im not PC. But I think a "little circus of horrors" would be epic!! I have a contact for a dwarf talent agent - maybe we can get a few So.Cal haunters and put it on...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I like the art museum. You can tie it in with the cemetery with some of the art pieces "obviously" from the graves.


----------

